

Tracking a Gmail hacker's IP - mavrick

My girlfriend told me someone with this IP: Mobile - (NY) 32.165.154.5 has been going into her Gmail. It's definitely not her, because she only logs into the wireless at home and we are definitely not based in New York. How do we track this person down? I did a whois search and AT&#38;T came up.
======
jeffmould
As this address is associated with a mobile, I would not rely on the New York
location. Several reasons for this. First, it could be where the person is at
that given time. Second, many mobile companies route through centralized
locations, meaning that the IP is only being assigned from New York, and the
person could actually be in North Carolina or somewhere else.

With that said, the domain is registered to mycingular.net meaning it is an
AT&T domain. The easiest way to track it down is to call/email the following:

Administrative Contact: AT&T Services, Inc. Domain Administrator 240 N
Meridian St. Room 280 Indianapolis, IN 46204 US Phone: +1.3172652859 Email:
jn4238@att.com

    
    
       Technical Contact:
          Cingular Wireless II, LLC
          DNS Administration
          12550 Cingular Way Data Center 
          Alpharetta, GA 30004
          US
          Phone: +1.8889003674
          Email: cingulardns@cingular.com

------
iwr
Your best bet is geoIP: <http://www.geoiptool.com/en/?IP=32.165.154.5>

If you really want to track the person down, you may not to change the gmail
password, then monitor the account for further intrusions. Note that a smart
intruder will also be watching that page.

In case you have a keylogger, or have been phished, you may want to reformat
the hard drive and reinstall everything. Also, if your gmail account is linked
to your paypal or other sensitive accounts, you would have to change your
passwords on those services as well. Also, secure your wifi.

